# Nymph Question



## Arch Stanton (May 24, 2005)

I'm just curious what do newborn baby mantises eat in the wild and how long do they have before they die of starvation?


----------



## FieroRumor (May 24, 2005)

How many do you have, and what species? I usually feed them fruit flies, but one tank I didn't feed them , and within two days of hatching, they were eating each other...


----------



## Arch Stanton (May 24, 2005)

Well, I keep my ooths outside and let them hatch naturally. That's why I asked what they eat in the wild and how long they have to survive.


----------



## summerland (May 24, 2005)

Several of my ooths have hatched and I have put some nymphs outside to observe them. They are eating any insect they come across. While I have read they do not like ladybugs.. they seem to findvery young ladybug nymphs quite tasty. They are easy prey for spiders and birds though and my main concern is how they will survive their first molt. i guess they do it in the wild all the time though.. eh?


----------



## Arch Stanton (May 25, 2005)

Yes, nature will take its course. But, I worry for these little guys  

Oh well, maybe I should just learn to raise them myself.


----------

